# THIS WEBSITE LETS YOU CONTACT EXTRATERRESTRIALS!!!!! (For a price)



## GiantGreenBean (Jun 16, 2007)

Contact Aliens



Note: This is exclusively for entertainment purposes only. We cannot
reimburse you if you do not make contact with an alien.


----------



## tangaloomababe (Jun 27, 2007)

Well it looks interesting enough, however I though if I have to provide my email address I could get hundreds of aliens sending me messages and if I had to reply I would never have time for chrons, so I declined...


----------

